# How much money left over do you guys have after rent/bills/food/petrol etc?



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Im on a mad saving session at the mo, want to go away with the missus in july 

I earn around £1200 a month after tax, when my Bills/Food and Rent are paid im left with around £500 for myself, trying to put 300 away a month, to live off £50 a week just spare cash!

Just wondered what you guys manage to do


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

depends, 500-1000 per month spare, poss more

dont put f all away which is stupid, i need to change my ways


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

2k a month to play with- all of which i save, im only interested in cars and bodybuilding, dont go out, dont buy clothes etc etc so im good with money and im a tight cnut


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

laurie g said:


> 2k a month to play with- all of which i save, im only interested in cars and bodybuilding, dont go out, dont buy clothes etc etc so im good with money and im a tight cnut


That's how to do it mate well done. Borrow us a 10 spot until tomorrow mate. :whistling:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, Laurie has the right idea. Smart thing to do. Even if you're only putting 50 quid away a month throughout your younger years, you will thank yourself later down the line rather than wasting it on crap. Open up a high interest savings account (is there such a thing at the moment? My I.S.A account has been sh1t interest for 2 or 3 years since the global economic crisis) and don't touch it.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Live for the moment, you never know when your time is up.

Having said that, if you got responsibilities then make sure that base is covered.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Not an awful lot, im not very materialistic though so it doesnt bother me.

I dont wear expensive cloths, not into cars, dont go out all to often.

Think most my money goes on eating out, food and protein powder


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Living in Australia at the minute im earning a killing compared to what I would get in the UK.

I have been saving but also investing in some expensive stuff I couldn't afford in the UK as easy.

Back to saving for me now, want to buy a house when I get home so need a nice big deposit these days


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Im on a mad saving session at the mo, want to go away with the missus in july
> 
> I earn around £1200 a month after tax, when my Bills/Food and Rent are paid im left with around £500 for myself, trying to put 300 away a month, to live off £50 a week just spare cash!
> 
> Just wondered what you guys manage to do


U lucky thing my rent alone is £1200, tax is sometimes £2000, that's a **** take


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

miggs said:


> U lucky thing my rent alone is £1200, tax is sometimes £2000, that's a **** take


I bet you live in a big house though or in the city to be paying that much?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Practically nothing hence why I'm moving soon!

Only working part time, not entitles to benefits and trying to keep my own place has proved impossible. Mate is letting me move in with her rent free for a while so thats £100 a week better off straight away.

Really back into the bodybuilding now so will be great to be able to buy the food I want instead of whats cheap


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

im left without about 3k after tax, live in a council house which is cheap as ****, dont have kids, dont drink, smoke about 10 cigs a day only interest really is bodybuilding and Tech but i still manage to spend all my money (mostly on others) and save **** all.....

really need to get my finger out.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy ****!! I'm in the wrong job...


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Same situation and attitude as Laurie G.

To anyone wasting huge amounts of money on rent... for gods sake invest in bricks and mortar. There has always been a shortage of housing in this country and always will be, therefore property prices (and rent) are always going to rise long term.

For the same reason its wise to invest that money in property because it will always give a good return long term. Rent = dead money.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> Same situation and attitude as Laurie G.
> 
> To anyone wasting huge amounts of money on rent... for gods sake invest in bricks and mortar. There has always been a shortage of housing in this country and always will be, therefore property prices (and rent) are always going to rise long term.
> 
> For the same reason its wise to invest that money in property because it will always give a good return long term. Rent = dead money.


It not as easy as that at the min though, trying to get a mortgage now is hard as foook


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I have about 1400 left and like Laurie - I like cars so I pay out for the house and car thats it. I dont go out drinking, I dont smoke so thats my fun time. Other thant that I put some away.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> I bet you live in a big house though or in the city to be paying that much?


No it's bushy In Watford average family home tbh.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

miggs said:


> No it's bushy In Watford average family home tbh.


Where im from in Rochdale you can get a massive house for 1200 a month in a nice area ( there arnt that many in Rochdale either ha)


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Squeeeze said:


> Same situation and attitude as Laurie G.
> 
> To anyone wasting huge amounts of money on rent... for gods sake invest in bricks and mortar. There has always been a shortage of housing in this country and always will be, therefore property prices (and rent) are always going to rise long term.
> 
> For the same reason its wise to invest that money in property because it will always give a good return long term. Rent = dead money.


Its not that easy I already own a property else where, try to sell it and no one will buy it.. Also bank makes getting a second mortgage a pain in the backside, need at least £60k deposit to buy Something like where I live.. I wish I had that sort of money sitting about..


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have about 1600 a month left over.

Smash the whoile lot on drink, eating out, clothes, golf , coke and generally anything bad


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn, you lot must have good jobs,live at home with mum and dad or cheap rent to have £1600 left over?

I have roughly £500 left over.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Live at home and dont pay any rent, only out goings are credit cards, phone bill and gym.

Do have some messy wkends though and when i eat out i dont shy away from the most expensive things


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry correction since buying the Focus RS its cost me a fortune filling it up because I am the nugget that buys a 2.5 litre rocket when the fuel prices are at there worst. Everybody point at the special kid. So knock off about £250 a month for fuel.... (thats how much I put in it last month).


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep same as Laurie. Bodybuilding and cars are the only thing i really spend money on. But still sensibly. For instance i dont go out buying GASP clothing coz i wanna have that badass bodybuilder image, and I wont buy a car that I cannot afford yet e.g a Ferrari lol.

It all boils down to how disciplined you can be.

Yes its fun to go out on the lash and pull birds. But if you want to save money and haev some luxuries you have to prioritise and work around it


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> Damn, you lot must have good jobs,live at home with mum and dad or cheap rent to have £1600 left over?
> 
> I have roughly £500 left over.


If I get this new job, I'm less than that...at least I've had a good life...so far...lol


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Sorry correction since buying the Focus RS its cost me a fortune filling it up because I am the nugget that buys a 2.5 litre rocket when the fuel prices are at there worst. Everybody point at the special kid. So knock off about £250 a month for fuel.... (thats how much I put in it last month).


im here for ya bro, i bought a ****ing nissan navara so that i could put the dog in the back cab, ****ing numbnut i am, then i got a new job which makes me travel 90 miles to and from work along a motorway, hands up if your fuel bill is £30 a day........


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

vlb said:


> im here for ya bro, i bought a ****ing nissan navara so that i could put the dog in the back cab, ****ing numbnut i am, then i got a new job which makes me travel 90 miles to and from work along a motorway, hands up if your fuel bill is £30 a day........


This makes me feel better! ha nice one mate.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

im selling my Golf Gt Tdi, to buy a Audi A4 1.8t Cabriolet..............its going to be a shock, but hell i'll have the roof down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

I work offshore on day rate as a rov supervisor I make £500 a day for 12 hours a day not as much as I was in sat diving made about £900 - £1500 uk a day. over the month you can make out how much I take home I only work 6 month a year as well so it has to last me the full year I have 2 house and a Villa in tenerfie 3 kidds a m5 car that eats my money I train in my own gym i build last year in a log cabin but the other house I rent out villa I rent out to mates and close friends as it got trashed before and cost me 20k to fix. One thing I can say the more money you have the more the wife will spend. I think saying with mum and dad the best way to save when younger leave home at last min lol as finding your way in this world this day in age is quite scary for first time buyers


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Living in Australia at the minute im earning a killing compared to what I would get in the UK.
> 
> I have been saving but also investing in some expensive stuff I couldn't afford in the UK as easy.
> 
> Back to saving for me now, want to buy a house when I get home so need a nice big deposit these days


Im saving up at the moment to go to OZ on a years working holiday. Is that what your doing? What sort of work you got over there mate and is the cost of living not higher than here?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Whats the age where you think its pushing it living at home ? My parents never want me to leave


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Whats the age where you think its pushing it living at home ? My parents never want me to leave


What's the point in leaving if you don't have to? If you can't afford to get on the property ladder yet then stay, doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Thug-Nasty said:


> Im saving up at the moment to go to OZ on a years working holiday. Is that what your doing? What sort of work you got over there mate and is the cost of living not higher than here?


Ye I have been here 6 months now, I started off back packing but didn't like it at all. Staying in a room with 10 other people all the time got a bit much for me (only so much beating off in the toilet or shower you can do)

I working for ANZ bank as an IT manager, not to big my self up but I have a good CV and im good at what I do so I got the first proper job I applied for. Some people find it hard to get work unless they have a skill as there are loads of backpackers looking for work.

What I will say though as a little advice is when you go for jobs tell them you have done all your sight seeing and are looking for some full time work for the next 6 months. The reason I say this is because when I first got to OZ I have no money spent it all in Asia so had to find something quick and got turned away from loads because I said I only wanted to work for a month. In the end I just lied and got a wicked job working on a dive boat going out to the barrier reef every day.

Cost of living is unreal out here I spend about $160 to $200 a week on food which is about 120 pound, supplement are out of this world on price I don't even have them as they are just too expensive. To go to the pub you would need $100 easy as pints are $8 to $10

If your looking at back packing you stay in hostels and they are quite cheep and there is plenty of snatch to get through 

If you need a hand with any thing from who to book with and stuff like that PM me and I will help you out


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Whats the age where you think its pushing it living at home ? My parents never want me to leave


22-23 give or take a year.. and thats if your living at uni part time


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

I would stay at home mate you will save loads ok you haven't your own space eg taking gf home and stuff but in the long run your bank balance should be good let them pay the bills


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

vlb said:


> im left without about 3k after tax, live in a council house which is cheap as ****,


How can you live in council housing when you make, what, 50k a year? How does that work?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Squeeeze said:


> To anyone wasting huge amounts of money on rent... for gods sake invest in bricks and mortar. There has always been a shortage of housing in this country and always will be, therefore property prices (and rent) are always going to rise long term.


True, but to buy a house you need a deposit, and with house prices being what they are that just isn't an option for many.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Bamse said:


> How can you live in council housing when you make, what, 50k a year? How does that work?


You don't have to be on a low income to live in a council property, I was on near 30K a year in the UK and had a council flat that cost me 40 nicker a week


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually have about a 1100 a month spare after outgoings, depends on what Im paying for though - last 2 months was an extra £350 out for car insurance then I got another £400 going out next month for my holiday - after that though, not got much coming up so will start saving a bit so can get a house with the missus!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Bamse said:


> How can you live in council housing when you make, what, 50k a year? How does that work?


I know someone who's on £35K and lives in a Council house.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Nidge said:


> I know someone who's on £35K and lives in a Council house.


I don't get it. Aren't there requirements for getting and staying in a council flat?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Bamse said:


> I don't get it. Aren't there requirements for getting and staying in a council flat?


Not once did i get asked how much money am i on

I would hit the roof as its descrimination because i earn more money than some one else, there is no reason why i shouldnt live in a council house really


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> I would hit the roof as its descrimination because i earn more money than some one else, there is no reason why i shouldnt live in a council house really


Um...how's this for a reason: why should I have to help pay the rent for someone who makes more money than I do?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Um...how's this for a reason: why should I have to help pay the rent for someone who makes more money than I do?


I never had help paying my rent ever, and i pay my tax's so why should i not get to live in a council house.

To be fair most council estates where i am from arnt the best, ruff as a robbers dog and have empty houses


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Bamse said:


> How can you live in council housing when you make, what, 50k a year? How does that work?


i have lived in my house for about 23 years, it was my family house and after my dad passed away i took over the tenancy, at that time i was on the dole and continued to be on the dole for about 3 years, i then got into the career i am in just now and having eventually worked my way up to earning what i do now i am in the position where i can potentially buy this house for around 40k due to the tenants discount my family have accrued over the 23 years we have stayed here, its a 3 bedroom mid terraced with huge front and back garden and it will sell for around 110k.

Im contracting at the moment though so not alot of people giving out mortgages to contractors so im happy to keep plodding along with renting.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Bamse said:


> Um...how's this for a reason: why should I have to help pay the rent for someone who makes more money than I do?


 where is your contribution to my rent mate?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Bamse said:


> I don't get it. Aren't there requirements for getting and staying in a council flat?


No mate, you go on a list and when your name comes up your in.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Nidge said:


> No mate, you go on a list and when your name comes up your in.


Its not like that any more, you get a housing card and either go on the council web site and bid on a house or go to the office to do the same

There are priority lists as well e.g. pregnant teens get to the top of the list and then immigrants and so on


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

vlb said:


> where is your contribution to my rent mate?


I was under the (incorrect, as it turns out) assumption that council housing was subsidised by the government to help out those unable to afford renting or buying on the open market. That's why I thought I was contributing to your rent, but I was wrong. The things you learn on a bodybuilding site - I think uk-muscle should receive government subsidies for expanding public knowledge!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Nidge said:


> No mate, you go on a list and when your name comes up your in.


its still like that up here mate, it was a little diffrent in my familys situation but i wont bore you with the details.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

vlb said:


> ...i can potentially buy this house for around 40k due to the tenants discount my family have accrued over the 23 years we have stayed here, its a 3 bedroom mid terraced with huge front and back garden and it will sell for around 110k.


However, I do think this is a bit messed up. You had cheap housing for 23 years and for that you are more or less awarded 70k? That's a lot of money the council could spend on other things, for example subsidised housing for those who really need it today - not 23 years ago. Sorry mate, I realise you are entitled to this on paper, and you would obviously be mad not to take advantage of it. But on a system level it's just not right.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

In a word? none.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

In fairness though people read what vlb wrote. His family were there for a few years first, probably couldnt afford it at the time (forgive me if I am wrong vlb). Naturally vlb took over the tenancy at that time he was not earning a huge amount. He has bettered himself and now we think its not right?

If anything I think that is a success and if everyone in council houses did that this shiz hole of an Island would be a much better place. Respect to you vlb.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Bamse said:


> However, I do think this is a bit messed up. You had cheap housing for 23 years and for that you are more or less awarded 70k? That's a lot of money the council could spend on other things, for example subsidised housing for those who really need it today - not 23 years ago. Sorry mate, I realise you are entitled to this on paper, and you would obviously be mad not to take advantage of it. But on a system level it's just not right.


There are many other reason like people coming into the country and saying they need asylum that are more tax costing and smack heads that we the tax payer have to fork out for.

Its like a reward for being a valued customer for 23 years you could say..

Im not being a keyboard warrior but you seem to have the same answer for every thing and your getting quite irritating now to be honest mate, why have you got a problem with it?


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

My income is really teribble as im a student but i find it impossible to save anything. Its just impossible not to spend money when all your friends are going out all the time and having a laugh, i cants just say sorry ive got my evening meal to eat lol.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Bamse said:


> However, I do think this is a bit messed up. You had cheap housing for 23 years and for that you are more or less awarded 70k? That's a lot of money the council could spend on other things, for example subsidised housing for those who really need it today - not 23 years ago. Sorry mate, I realise you are entitled to this on paper, and you would obviously be mad not to take advantage of it. But on a system level it's just not right.


i would have to agree with you mate, infact i think the goverment has realised that too because they have now canned it for new tenants. i can see both sides of it, if someone stays in a house and looks after it for 20 years then they should be entitled to some sort of discount but equally i can see your point too, effectivley i would be removing 1 peice of affordable housing from the pot.

The "system" is full of things like this mate, here is another scenario that drives home how corrupt this **** is.

when i was working full time and paying PAYE and full national insurance i would be giving the tax pot over £350 a month whilst i was only earning 18k - 20k, now because im a contractor and i am entitled to "tax offsets" i only pay £400 a month of a 52k wage......... and i am still entitled to the same as i was when i paid a quarter of my wage away.

there is guys in my office who earn upward of 100k and due to their entitlement to "tax offsets" they pay about the same as me. The thing is that these "tax offsets" are not things that are unique to contractors, its stuff like, Fuel, food, clothes, business expenses, these are all things that the whole country pays but because of the way the system is setup it makes all this possible.

its ****ed up


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Whats the age where you think its pushing it living at home ? My parents never want me to leave


16 dude, get out then...thats what I did...lol...but maybe 21 is a pushing it abit...


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Im not being a keyboard warrior but you seem to have the same answer for every thing and your getting quite irritating now to be honest mate, why have you got a problem with it?


Inefficient use of public funds bothers me, that's all. As I said, I'm not blaming you, I just think the system needs a bit of adjusting, that's all. Sorry if that irritates you, I really didn't mean to criticize anyone, I'm just interested in knowing how things work.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

vlb said:


> [...] if someone stays in a house and looks after it for 20 years then they should be entitled to some sort of discount


Very valid point, actually. Didn't quite see it that way, but I agree that there should be some sort of incentive to actually look after the place.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Bamse said:


> *Inefficient use of public funds bothers me*, that's all. As I said, I'm not blaming you, *I just think the system needs a bit of adjusting*, that's all. Sorry if that irritates you, I really didn't mean to criticize anyone, I'm just interested in knowing how things work.


i totally agree with you mate, it needs sorted out because there are good people out there who are getting screwed over so that someone else can have an easy life.

no offense taken mate i appreciate the discussion


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Bamse said:


> Inefficient use of public funds bothers me, that's all. As I said, I'm not blaming you, I just think the system needs a bit of adjusting, that's all. Sorry if that irritates you, I really didn't mean to criticize anyone, I'm just interested in knowing how things work.


There are loads of things in the UK that are backwards in my opinion, there are far far to many to talk about ha


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I think he has a point and he also has a right to an opinion Big Kris. You are a keyboard warrior your a geeky IT manager!!

.... I am a IT Consultant lol! Shh


----------



## xcase (Aug 25, 2010)

I use to live with my mother in a council house, plus my two brothers for around 20 years. So moved out and decided to buy a flat with the wife two years on:

i get £1100, 

Mortgage is £850, Maintenance £166, Council Tax £166, TV £12 = £1194

Car tax, insurance, ect (i have not even finished) :cursing:

you do the maths!

The bottom line is its getting to a stage that i can't afford this (Hard times), therefore i'm most likely to move back to my mother.. :thumbdown:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Glassback said:


> I think he has a point and he also has a right to an opinion Big Kris. You are a keyboard warrior your a geeky IT manager!!
> 
> .... I am a IT Consultant lol! Shh


you in IT mate? (sorry for thread highjack)


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

PM so I dont hijack and bore evryone.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Normally between £1500-£2000 after rent, council tax, gas, electric, car, bike, food, supplements etc but I spend like a maniac so save nothing


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Glassback said:


> I think he has a point and he also has a right to an opinion Big Kris. You are a keyboard warrior your a geeky IT manager!!
> 
> .... I am a IT Consultant lol! Shh


Im a cool GEEK i will have you know!! 

I have trendy clothes and wear my baseball cap backwards and every thing


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Im 24 still earning a **** 1200 a month after tax, when my loan/rent/phone/gym etc etc comes out im lucky to have £400 for a month :/ thats what u get for living near london i guess.. fkin p1ss take


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I couldnt imagine having £500 spare a month let alone a few grand... I would be loaded as im a tight **** if I had that much extra income


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> I couldnt imagine having £500 spare a month let alone a few grand... I would be loaded as im a tight **** if I had that much extra income


The thing is, the more you have, the more you spend! I've not long had a promotion - getting an extra £400ish a month but still have none left by time pay day rolls around!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I only earn £650 a month :S lucky enough I still live at home so can still save some money with cheap rent... I am trying to save £180 a month after all travel costs, food, gym, supplements etc. To think I was earning double when I was 18 :S I will be in uni in September so hopefully will be able to get another job with similar hours/pay so I won't even have to touch my student loans (they are there for emergencies only)


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Sorry correction since buying the Focus RS its cost me a fortune filling it up because I am the nugget that buys a 2.5 litre rocket when the fuel prices are at there worst. Everybody point at the special kid. So knock off about £250 a month for fuel.... (thats how much I put in it last month).


I just sold my 911- but i was lucky and never paid fuel as the company gave me a company fuel card- however a double edged sword- i bought it with 4 miles on the clock in July 09 tuesday when it went it had 31k on the clock. Lost a fortune, do i regret it?- absolutely not! best car i ever had and i will get another. But the money i have is enough for a big deposit for a flat in London- going to get a house mate and the missus is going to pay all me mortagage so all my money will be keeps again and ill keep chipping away at the mortgage in lump sums


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Ye I have been here 6 months now, I started off back packing but didn't like it at all. Staying in a room with 10 other people all the time got a bit much for me (only so much beating off in the toilet or shower you can do)
> 
> I working for ANZ bank as an IT manager, not to big my self up but I have a good CV and im good at what I do so I got the first proper job I applied for. Some people find it hard to get work unless they have a skill as there are loads of backpackers looking for work.
> 
> ...


I dont think I can PM yet mate as ive not been on this long enough yet.

I only really want to go to 4 places so id be settling there for 3-4 months then move on.

When you went for that job did they know your only there on a working holiday or did they think you are a citizen there?

That sounds quite expensive! What you eating though lol i was thinking going to hostels for a bit then maybe just getting a 4 bedroom apprtment with the people I met in the hostel or something how much would you suggest saving before I go as I know you need at least 3G in your account at first

cheers


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Thug-Nasty said:


> I dont think I can PM yet mate as ive not been on this long enough yet.
> 
> I only really want to go to 4 places so id be settling there for 3-4 months then move on.
> 
> ...


I had 2 friends who did the whole Oz thing last year - it seems expensive to live out there and it would be if youre just travelling but the pay is so much better over there so you will be hard pushed to spend the money you earn (although I probably could haha)! They came back after a year with more money than they went with though!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Up until 2007-2008 i'd always have about 10k over every month (earnt 250k).. super cars, flash holidays, big time gambling etc.......................nowadays i'm lucky if i can pay the morgage. Such is life!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

BIG BUCK said:


> Up until 2007-2008 i'd always have about 10k over every month (earnt 250k).. super cars, flash holidays, big time gambling etc.......................nowadays i'm lucky if i can pay the morgage. Such is life!


You had a good time though mate, thats what i always say lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> You had a good time though mate, thats what i always say lol


I did, feels really wierd now, feels like a lifetime ago! A had a good ten years.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, theres some nice wages floating around here, Well when the missus goes full time we are splitting everything by half.

Rent 600 pcm so 300 each

Bills 200 pcm so 100 each

Food 200 pcm so 100 each

total 500 each

1200 my wage - 500 (my half) leaves 700 left 

Thats the plan anyway


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Wow, theres some nice wages floating around here, Well when the missus goes full time we are splitting everything by half.
> 
> Rent 600 pcm so 300 each
> 
> ...


I think your Missus is getting the bad end of the stick when it comes to food, you cant eat what you eat or...... Can she is the question??


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Wow, theres some nice wages floating around here, Well when the missus goes full time we are splitting everything by half.
> 
> Rent 600 pcm so 300 each
> 
> ...


My morgage is twice your wages! Jippo!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Big Kris said:


> I think your Missus is getting the bad end of the stick when it comes to food, you cant eat what you eat or...... Can she is the question??


Never know mate, the case could be she is eating more than him


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I think your Missus is getting the bad end of the stick when it comes to food, you cant eat what you eat or...... Can she is the question??


Lol i make myself feel better about this situation stating free entry to every club in the city as i work doors, she's happy with that as she doesnt have to pay a fiver everywhere haha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Never know mate, the case could be she is eating more than him


Lol she eats feck all anyway, im sick of telling her, just let her get on with the few meals she does have tbh


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Living in Australia at the minute im earning a killing compared to what I would get in the UK.
> 
> I have been saving but also investing in some expensive stuff I couldn't afford in the UK as easy.
> 
> Back to saving for me now, want to buy a house when I get home so need a nice big deposit these days


Sorry mate cant message you back for another few days till its been 30 days lol as soon as I can I will

Cheers mate


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> Up until 2007-2008 i'd always have about 10k over every month (earnt 250k).. super cars, flash holidays, big time gambling etc.......................nowadays i'm lucky if i can pay the morgage. Such is life!


Ok, someone has to ask the question, so I'll go: what did you do for a living earning a wage like that?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

He has said in previous threads he was a heroin importer but gave up when his route into the UK got cut off


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> He has said in previous threads he was a heroin importer but gave up when his route into the UK got cut off


Oh, I see. I was reluctant to ask, since I thought it might have been something immoral, like investment banking.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Bamse said:


> Ok, someone has to ask the question, so I'll go: what did you do for a living earning a wage like that?


nothing illegal, sales.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> I couldnt imagine having £500 spare a month let alone a few grand... I would be loaded as im a tight **** if I had that much extra income


I second this mate...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am lucky in thatwe have 2 incomes and mine is pretty good TBH...

I can save as much as £400 some weeks, but l have to confess its only been recently l have become a saver...


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

I get 2500 after tax. Put 1000 into savings. Then do whatever with the rest, I usually whack another 500 into savings at the end of the month too.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lukeg said:


> I get 2500 after tax. Put 1000 into savings. Then do whatever with the rest, I usually whack another 500 into savings at the end of the month too.


What you do pal ?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Telesales for an energy company


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

As long as its 1p more than I needed I'm happy.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Think im at the age now i need my own place, but **** am i gonna get 20k deposit and then fees on top.

Im in debt at the min and starting to pay that off. I moved out from the age of 19-22 and then back home again.

Thinking that im not likly to save that cash for at least the next 4 years so might as well move out and rent rather then live at home until im 31


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I have around £6000 spare a month.

Occupation - Jiggalo, loads of money and loads of birds.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> I have around £6000 spare a month.
> 
> Occupation - Jiggalo, loads of money and loads of birds.


Seriously.....?

Cos if so, ill do it then i mite just pay the bird 2k of that to forget that im bashing other women.....


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

laurie g said:


> im a tight cnut


 x2


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

LionMX said:


> Live for the moment, you never know when your time is up.
> 
> Having said that, if you got responsibilities then make sure that base is covered.


and if you dont party what should you spend it on,sweets and mcdonalds ? I would rather save my money and buy expensive things than do what others do and live for the moment.Saving up for the futuer at the momment like but I dont go out and spend my doh on s.hite,have no problem by expensive cloths (not guccia or prada expensive though) and I wouldnt have a problem if I had more money saved up going out and buying a rolex or something.I do have a problem having to pay for other things like petrol or taxis though lol sometimes I would rather walk just save money


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Seriously.....?
> 
> Cos if so, ill do it then i mite just pay the bird 2k of that to forget that im bashing other women.....


lmao


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> lmao


You think she'd let me? 

U bugger, u've got me thinking i want to sha*g old rich women now


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> Think im at the age now i need my own place, but **** am i gonna get 20k deposit and then fees on top.
> 
> Im in debt at the min and starting to pay that off. I moved out from the age of 19-22 and then back home again.
> 
> Thinking that im not likly to save that cash for at least the next 4 years so might as well move out and rent rather then live at home until im 31


Sorry to read that mate, if any one has a debt issue have a butchers at this site, it free confidential and gives you a list of up to date options on getting debt down etc.

http://www.cccs.co.uk/

Remember debt aint like Herpes, you can get rid of it you just got to sit down , take a breath and front up to the sillyness that got u/me/they/us there.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its different for me month to month, but i have issues with living above my means... even when times are good and i've had a 4 figure sum weekly i've still not managed to save much, there's always a bigger TV, more bling watch or i'll come to the conclusion that i want a villa that sleeps 9 and has a pool in the garden, and then i'll realise im a cnut and wonder why i feel like im eternally under pressure.


----------



## StockysWarrior (Apr 5, 2011)

im left with about 500 a month only because i get free living with the job, my wages are cack!!


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> Up until 2007-2008 i'd always have about 10k over every month (earnt 250k).. super cars, flash holidays, big time gambling etc.......................nowadays i'm lucky if i can pay the morgage. Such is life!


What you doing importing, exporting?????


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

reading some of these makes me wish i still lived at home...


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Its different for me month to month, but i have issues with living above my means... even when times are good and i've had a 4 figure sum weekly i've still not managed to save much, there's always a bigger TV, more bling watch or i'll come to the conclusion that i want a villa that sleeps 9 and has a pool in the garden, and then i'll realise im a cnut and wonder why i feel like im eternally under pressure.


Fancy renting me a room in this 9 bed Villa?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gooner fc said:


> What you doing importing, exporting?????


Lol what makes you ask him categorically if he was importing / exporting?

Thats just one of many many sectors that pay


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Fancy renting me a room in this 9 bed Villa?


Lol its not got 9 separate bedrooms, but it sleeps 9... i often have friends over, got one coming next week,

and then one the week after, and had friends a few weeks ago, how the heck am i supposed to get work done lol


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol its not got 9 separate bedrooms, but it sleeps 9... i often have friends over, got one coming next week,
> 
> and then one the week after, and had friends a few weeks ago, how the heck am i supposed to get work done lol


Im cool with that, you can have the sofa and i will have the master bed room


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Im cool with that, you can have the sofa and i will have the master bed room


Sorry the master bedroom is reserved for me and my cat lol.. and yes she sleeps in my bed, so cute..

She's only a kitten, next to me now and keeps falling in and out of a dream as she side walks and twitches and miows in her sleep lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Im on a mad saving session at the mo, want to go away with the missus in july
> 
> I earn around £1200 a month after tax, when my Bills/Food and Rent are paid im left with around £500 for myself, trying to put 300 away a month, to live off £50 a week just spare cash!
> 
> Just wondered what you guys manage to do


if you dont drink or smoke (like me) you'll be able to save another 50 quid a week

Rep


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Sorry the master bedroom is reserved for me and my cat lol.. and yes she sleeps in my bed, so cute..
> 
> She's only a kitten, next to me now and keeps falling in and out of a dream as she side walks and twitches and miows in her sleep lol


Bet thats the only pu5sy you get in that bed :lol: couldnt help my self!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Bet thats the only pu5sy you get in that bed :lol: couldnt help my self!!


Lol this is true 

Nah ha i do ok, but my Moggi is my full time gf lol.. anything else is just my bit on the side


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol this is true
> 
> Nah ha i do ok, but my Moggi is my full time gf lol.. anything else is just my bit on the side


You HUSSY!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Well just as i thought things were going well, all my bills decided that it would be a great idea to come out today.... leaving me 30 quid for the week, not even bought any food, this weeks going to be tight but hey, more for next week i suppose :S


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Well just as i thought things were going well, all my bills decided that it would be a great idea to come out today.... leaving me 30 quid for the week, not even bought any food, this weeks going to be tight but hey, more for next week i suppose :S


Thats bad that, i got paid monthly when i lived in the UK so never had that problem.

I just had the problem of being skint the week before pay day as i think im a rock star for the first 2 weeks of the month ha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Thats bad that, i got paid monthly when i lived in the UK so never had that problem.
> 
> I just had the problem of being skint the week before pay day as i think im a rock star for the first 2 weeks of the month ha


Seriously thinking about putting all the house bills into our lasses name,paying her cash and cancelling my current bank acc, as its previous debt owed thats causing this problem, and opening a new one with no direct debits, nothing... apart from gym thats it.

I'm paying nearly 200 quid a week most of the time, got it lowered last week, and now they've just taken 300 quid! in 1 week i mean wtf...

See how long it takes them to catch me, as i have always paid my bills, even if it meant going without as much food as i need, i got the basics but bills came first, time to put me first for once i think, otherwise ill never get the chance before im too old....


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Seriously thinking about putting all the house bills into our lasses name,paying her cash and cancelling my current bank acc, as its previous debt owed thats causing this problem, and opening a new one with no direct debits, nothing... apart from gym thats it.
> 
> I'm paying nearly 200 quid a week most of the time, got it lowered last week, and now they've just taken 300 quid! in 1 week i mean wtf...
> 
> See how long it takes them to catch me, as i have always paid my bills, even if it meant going without as much food as i need, i got the basics but bills came first, time to put me first for once i think, otherwise ill never get the chance before im too old....


I wouldnt recomend that Will mate, i did that for ages when i was younger and got my self in a right mess! Didnt pay my bills and it all catches up in the end.

Sounds cheesy but my mum always says make sure you have paid a roof over your head and sort evey thing else out after


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I wouldnt recomend that Will mate, i did that for ages when i was younger and got my self in a right mess! Didnt pay my bills and it all catches up in the end.
> 
> Sounds cheesy but my mum always says make sure you have paid a roof over your head and sort evey thing else out after


Cheers kris, thats what i mean pal, make sure that the rent is paid, get paid into a new account and pay our lass the money for the bills so no direct debits can be linked to my account, i really think i need to do it for a while to catch up, i had everything worked out, and after just speaking to the company stating that that wasnt our arrangement, they coudnt give a flying feck tbh,

I need a house, I need food, and i need to pay house bills, thats it...

if i do it this way it will enable me to get a backup fund set up, then i can ring the companies and set up a payment plan later.

I mean im earning ok, just paying all of it out.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

will-uk said:


> Cheers kris, thats what i mean pal, make sure that the rent is paid, get paid into a new account and pay our lass the money for the bills so no direct debits can be linked to my account, i really think i need to do it for a while to catch up, i had everything worked out, and after just speaking to the company stating that that wasnt our arrangement, they coudnt give a flying feck tbh,
> 
> I need a house, I need food, and i need to pay house bills, thats it...
> 
> ...


at one point I owed money to that many companies that I was paying them like 50 - 100 quid each and it soon added up through the month.

I have been debt free for about a year or so now and don't plan on getting there again apart from a mortgage.

Credit cards = the devils work!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

gooner fc said:


> What you doing importing, exporting?????


no, rather not say as i might want to keep my i.d to myself and my job would let the cat out of the bag regarding friends and family. I've done alot of steriod talk if you get my drift.


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

I always make sure I have enough left for fuel etc by the end of the month, even if its tight and I can always afford a night out if theres one on the cards.

My best mate does my head in - we car share to work and by the 2nd week in the month, he doesnt have any money left so ends up lending off every tom dick n harry - he currently owes me £140 and I've told him he needs to pay me back when he gets paid this month - we'll see if he does or not!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> no, rather not say as i might want to keep my i.d to myself and my job would let the cat out of the bag regarding friends and family. I've done alot of steriod talk if you get my drift.


Prince Harry?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

stokey-leroy said:


> I always make sure I have enough left for fuel etc by the end of the month, even if its tight and I can always afford a night out if theres one on the cards.
> 
> My best mate does my head in - we car share to work and by the 2nd week in the month, he doesnt have any money left so ends up lending off every tom dick n harry - he currently owes me £140 and I've told him he needs to pay me back when he gets paid this month - we'll see if he does or not!


Mate here a little tip never lead your mates money as end of the day you will lose your mate and your money I used to when I was younger but asking them to pay back it's a no go ended up forgetting about them same with family members as well if you have a close cousin you go out drinking with. Same again. There nothing worse than going out some were with mates and they turn around to you and say I haven't any money make you feel guilty. The Cnut shouldn't come out or said on the phone. Rant over you know it's happens to me lol


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Me and the Fiance are living back at my dads atm... Were currently saving 1k a month between us, we had a mortgage in place and were in the process of being a house back in February. But after realising after we paid all the fee's etc we would have had less than £500 in the pot to buy anything, so were saving a bit longer so were not strapped for cash the second we move out... Things will be tough enough as it is


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

stokey-leroy said:


> I had 2 friends who did the whole Oz thing last year - it seems expensive to live out there and it would be if youre just travelling but the pay is so much better over there so you will be hard pushed to spend the money you earn (although I probably could haha)! They came back after a year with more money than they went with though!


Thats what ive heard as well I know a girl that worked in resturants when she was there and went out on the lash all the time n that then still managed to save 5 grand to come home with


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Bamse said:


> True, but to buy a house you need a deposit, and with house prices being what they are that just isn't an option for many.


True, but for many people it's a case of where there is a will there is a way. I'm sure there are plenty who, if they actually put some effort in, would be able to knuckle down and save for the deposit. Single lads could get together with a few mates and buy a house together. Or ask family for a loan and rent out the rooms. My point is that the only thing achieved by paying rent is to make someone else wealthier. I would investigate all other options before I would put money in someone else's pocket.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Squeeeze said:


> My point is that the only thing achieved by paying rent is to make someone else wealthier. I would investigate all other options before I would put money in someone else's pocket.


On the other hand, if you take out a large mortgage, say 90%, most of your monthly cost will be interest and you're thus only making the bank wealthier... I'm not saying you're wrong, but the decision to rent or buy should be made based on what's best for you under your particular circumstances, not on what may or may not enrich someone else. At the end of the day, unless you are very wealthy yourself, your money always ends up in someone else's pocket...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

left with about £75 a week to myself after bills, etc

based on my wages and me paying all bills, etc - ie one income and very few luxuries


----------

